# EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2010)

```
<p><strong>35 f/1.8

<span style="font-weight: normal;">A source is nearly positive Canon will be releasing this Ã‚Â for Photokina. </span></strong></p>
<p><strong>70-300 f/4.5-5.6 IS II?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">As we reported before, the current version was heavily backordered. A local store has had 3 on order for nearly 2 months. One has been shipped, the other 2 have not yet.</span></strong></p>
<p>This sort of backorder behavior has lead to replacements in the past.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Other significant backorders?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">In Canada, 5D Mark II kits with 24-105 f/4L IS lenses have been backordered for over a month with some retailers.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">A lot of retailer info has been coming in globally about 5D Mark II shortages. There could be manufacturing reasons for this, as we expect at least 2 new camera bodies for Photokina and perhaps a 3rd in Q4 2010.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">I’ve also had 52mm drop-in filters for supertelephotos on backorder for nearly 2 months. Replacement! :)</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ronderick (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

Wow... it's great to see that Canon is looking after the interest of non-L users.

The 35 f/1.8 would be a good compliment to its 50 and 85 brothers... Now all they have to do is to release a FF camera priced at the 50D price level ;D


----------



## Keith (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

I have been anxiously awaiting this 35/1.8 release, but I'm afraid it may be released too late for my needs. I plan on taking a memorable trip in early October. Does anyone know how long it usually takes for an announced lens to make it to market?


----------



## MPPhoto (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

So it took canon 20years to upgrade the 35/2. Lets hope it doesn't take the same amount of time for them to upgrade the 35/1.4 or else we'll be seeing a new 1.4 in 2018. 

I know a lot of people say the 35L is already a perfect lens, and that may be true... but it would be nice to see a new version with new coatings and seals. 

Who cares about a new 70-300/4.5-5.6.... waste of R&D imo.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



MPPhoto said:


> Who cares about a new 70-300/4.5-5.6.... waste of R&D imo.



I agree with you, the best upgrade would be to chop $100-$200 off its price tag.


----------



## ronderick (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



Canon Rumors said:


> MPPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares about a new 70-300/4.5-5.6.... waste of R&D imo.
> ...



Hey, I won't mind a new version of the 70-300/f4.5-5.6 DO that's actually USABLE ;D


----------



## MPPhoto (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



> I agree with you, the best upgrade would be to chop $100-$200 off its price tag.




hahah... I suppose... a 4.5 minimum aperture (or maximum... depending on how you look at it) at 70 is a waste of money... buy a used 70-200L (series 1) 2.8 instead.. stick it on your rebel or x0D and off you go... You'll be happy you did. On all the consumer series cameras (excluding 5D) the 70-200 will almost be a 300 with the crop factor. 

Canon has to start catering to the working pros again. It hurts when all the releases and updates are for the amateur and weekend shooter crowd. 

The only reason I'm still with Canon is for their primes and tilts... and because of the tens of thousands invested in their lineup..

...please note... I have nothing against amateurs and weekend warriors. We all have to/had to start somewhere.

1Ds?? 5DmkIII? Beuller?


----------



## gkreis (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



MPPhoto said:


> So it took canon 20years to upgrade the 35/2. Lets hope it doesn't take the same amount of time for them to upgrade the 35/1.4 or else we'll be seeing a new 1.4 in 2018.
> 
> I know a lot of people say the 35L is already a perfect lens, and that may be true... but it would be nice to see a new version with new coatings and seals.



On an APS-C, that works out to 56mm which is near the proverbial perfect 50mm portrait lens. I have shot portraits with my 100mm Macro and that is pushing it on an APS-C. You need too much light to get fast shutter speeds and you are getting too far away from the subjects. (But they are sure crisp photos.)

What price are you guessing it would be?




MPPhoto said:


> I am disappointed in my 70-300mm. Sure, it is pretty light and relatively compact for the focal length, but the focus speeds are awful, it hunts a lot for focus and the front element rotates during focus (probably the reason for the slow focus times). It is okay for stationary objects, but that is not what I typically shoot with it.
> 
> Mine is going up on eBay as soon as I can get the funds for the 100-400mm II or if too much, a good used copy of the original.


----------



## MPPhoto (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



> On an APS-C, that works out to 56mm which is near the proverbial perfect 50mm portrait lens. I have shot portraits with my 100mm Macro and that is pushing it on an APS-C. You need too much light to get fast shutter speeds and you are getting too far away from the subjects. (But they are sure crisp photos.)
> 
> What price are you guessing it would be?



I'm not knocking the 35mm focal length. It's my favorite focal length ever. I could pretty much shoot any assignment (except sports... but then again, you could get creative) with the 35L. On a FF, which is what I shoot with, the 35L is simply amazing. On a APS-C it's 56mm, pretty close to a 50, like you said... and there's nothing wrong with that. All I'm saying is that an upgrade to the L would be nice, because it's been almost 12 years since the present version has been released. Technology changes. Optics change. I love my 35, and wouldn't trade it for any other lens. Unless it was a 35/1.4 II 

As for the price range? Pretty similar to the current one ~ $1600 CAD depending on where you look. We're not adding IS, and we're not dropping it down to 1.2.. so no reason for a price increase. Simple really.


----------



## Aputure (Aug 6, 2010)

*great news! *

It's good to see that this is a CR2. Hopefully the rumors are true and we finally get a fast normal prime for APS-C. Although I think 35mm will be a touch too long on Canon's 1.6x. 31 or 32mm would be just perfect. If this lens does indeed see the light of day, the question will be whether to trade in my Sigma 30mm 1.4 in favor of it - I have faith the Canon will be a performer. If it's an EF and not an EF-S, it'll be a no brainer. 

And here's an article I wrote recently on the best 50mm lenses, including alternatives for APS-C cameras: http://www.aputure.com/blog/2010/07/28/top-50mm-prime-lenses/

Also I find it rather silly to update the 70-300IS, isn't that one kind of new anyways? Either way I've been interested in it for a long time...



Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>35 f/1.8
> 
> 
> <span style=\"font-weight: normal;\">A source is nearly positive Canon will be releasing this Ã‚ for Photokina. </span></strong></p>
> ...


----------



## funkboy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

If they were to replace the 5DII now, I'd guess it would be a 5DIIn with 60p video & maybe a better screen. Perhaps along with a 24-105L II.

But I wouldn't hold my breath. Somehow I think Canon wouldn't replace a camera that's still selling like gangbusters regardless of users clamoring for 60p, esp. not with a 5DIII in the pipe for this time next year or so.


----------



## funkboy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

I had the 70-300 IS. I was pretty happy with it except for the fact that quality dropped noticeably above 200mm. Blurry enough that at first I thought it might be a stability issue so I did a few tests at 300mm f/8-f/11 on a bright sunny day. Photozone's testing pretty much confirms this. No, it just stinks above 200mm, so I resigned myself to using it as a 70-200. I gave it to my brother to use on his 10D for a big trip to Africa as he didn't have a telephoto, & he won't notice the lack of resolution so much at 6mp.

These days I use the GF's 55-250 IS when I need something small & light, and otherwise I just use my 135L with the 1.4x TC as a stopgap until I can get my hands on a 70-200 f/4L IS.

If they released a II version of the 70-300 IS that fixed the resolution issues at the long end, I might take a look at it again...


----------



## Guido (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

Since many weeks it's nearly impossible to get a 5D II in Germany. Most Online-retailers are out of stock. 



> Somehow I think Canon wouldn't replace a camera that's still selling like gangbusters regardless of users clamoring for 60p, esp. not with a 5DIII in the pipe for this time next year or so.



The Canon 40D was also a bestseller, but was replaced with the 50D after only 12 months. Then everyone expected an earlier replacement for the 50D (lack of Video, ...), latest with an age of 1.5 years. But it's now already 2 years old and still in current Canon product line. Sometimes the product strategy of Canon seem not very logical und predictable.

The Photokina is the largest and most important photography fair in the world. In front of the last Photokina 2008 Canon announced the 50D and the 5d II. Personally I expect the 60D, an EVIL-system and a modified 5D or a 3D (APS-H below 1D IV) for the Photokina.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



MPPhoto said:


> Unless it was a 35/1.4 II
> 
> As for the price range? Pretty similar to the current one ~ $1600 CAD depending on where you look. We're not adding IS, and we're not dropping it down to 1.2.. so no reason for a price increase. Simple really.



I would like that, but I really doubt it. The 70-200 2.8 II didn't add IS (improved, not added), didn't make it faster, and was mostly about coatings and improved optics. Canon added US$600 to the price of the MkII vs. the original - an increase of over 30%. So, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a 35L II that's priced the same as the current lens.


----------



## lol (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

Canon could have been faster to the 35mm f/1.8 group, even Sony has one now! But, if it is EF not EF-S that would be a big plus. Would it be the f/2 replacement then and not a cheap EF-S lens? I got the f/2 earlier this year so I'm not itching to upgrade, except possibly so I can hear myself think when AF kicks in. Please don't make it like the 50mm f/1.8 unless it is priced like it too...

5D2 update already? Like an earlier post, could it be a 5D2N minor refresh as opposed to something bigger with a 5D3? Might be a pre-emptive strike before Nikon get their D700 successor out.


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

35 1.8 - I have been waiting for this to be announced ever since I finally got tired of waiting and went for the Sigma 30 1.4. I might consider trading in the Sigma if the Canon has better AF consistency and is sharp with good contrast wide open -- the Sigma needs stopping down to ~1.8 for good contrast anyway, so I wouldn't loose too much. Oh, and of course Canon should stop trying to be more expensive with lenses than Nikon is and keep it in the range of the Nikkor counterpart and still include USM.


----------



## craigkg (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



funkboy said:


> If they were to replace the 5DII now, I'd guess it would be a 5DIIn with 60p video & maybe a better screen. Perhaps along with a 24-105L II.
> 
> But I wouldn't hold my breath. Somehow I think Canon wouldn't replace a camera that's still selling like gangbusters regardless of users clamoring for 60p, esp. not with a 5DIII in the pipe for this time next year or so.



Most likely the production line that makes 5D Mk II's is being used to fabricate some other camera, not necessarily a replacement to the 5D mk II. It could be they are building up a stock of 1Ds mk IV's for its release so there are not supply issues for the initial release when demand always outpaces the ability to produce the bodies.


----------



## PaulRivers (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

I would be excited to see a cheapish 35mm prime, don't get me wrong. If it had been out when the t2i was released, I probably would have just bought one.

But I'm still dissapointed that you can't buy a dslr lens that's as good as the lenses on a good point and shoot. Yeah, I know, the dslr is probably cleaner, less abberation etc, but I want the F2.0 28mm-105mm lens with Image Stabilization that's on my Canon s90, only in dslr form. Heck, you can't even get a prime lens with image stabilization! I've heard all about how you supposedly don't need it, but I'm not the only one who's found that under certain lighting (and when you need a deep depth of field) the compact actually takes better pictures than the dslr. It's kind of a niche range of lighting, but still - annoying.


----------



## deeznuts (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

35/1.8 and EF I'd die and go to heaven. Can't fork out the money for the 35L, am happy with the 35/2. They don't even have to do anything. Put the 35/2 in the USM package and I'd probably be happy. Any improvements otherwise would be icing!

5dII. I'm not holding my breath. Will it come out before the 1dsIV?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



PaulRivers said:


> I want the F2.0 28mm-105mm lens with Image Stabilization that's on my Canon s90, only in dslr form.



Yep - and that 28-105mm f/2.0 lens designed to project an image circle to cover a full frame (instead of the comparatively tiny sensor of the S90) would only be 12" long, 5" in diameter, weigh 9 pounds, and cost $5,000. I'm sure there's a huge market for that. 



PaulRivers said:


> Heck, you can't even get a prime lens with image stabilization!



Last time I checked, Canon makes *9* prime lenses with IS: 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS, 200mm f/2L IS, 300mm f/2.8L IS, 300mm f/4L IS, 400mm f/2.8L IS, 400mm f/4 DO IS, 500mm f/4L IS, 600mm f/4L IS, and 800mm f/5.6L IS. Of course, only two of them cost less than $4000, but they are certainly available.


----------



## PaulRivers (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



neuroanatomist said:


> PaulRivers said:
> 
> 
> > I want the F2.0 28mm-105mm lens with Image Stabilization that's on my Canon s90, only in dslr form.
> ...



Funny how my s90 fits in my jeans pocket with the lens with the same specs, and costs $400 for the entire camera...



neuroanatomist said:


> PaulRivers said:
> 
> 
> > Heck, you can't even get a prime lens with image stabilization!
> ...



Ok, ok, what I meant was "a *wide angle* prime lens with image stabilization".


----------



## J (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



PaulRivers said:


> Funny how my s90 fits in my jeans pocket with the lens with the same specs, and costs $400 for the entire camera...



Funny how the S90 has a sensor 1/6 the size of an APS camera.

See, I can do that too.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



> Ok, ok, what I meant was "a *wide angle* prime lens with image stabilization".



Just my opinion, but I think wide angles have been the lowest priority for IS because it's not all that useful. You can hand hold a wide angle (28mm) at 1/30th of a second, even 1/15th if you are careful or brace yourself. Any slower than that and you'll get motion blur from the subject (if it's alive). 

If it's not alive you can use a tripod.

Not saying IS is totally useless with wide angles, just not as important as with telephotos.


----------



## funkboy (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



craigkg said:


> Most likely the production line that makes 5D Mk II's is being used to fabricate some other camera, not necessarily a replacement to the 5D mk II. It could be they are building up a stock of 1Ds mk IV's for its release so there are not supply issues for the initial release when demand always outpaces the ability to produce the bodies.



That would fit if they allocated all their full-frame sensor production to ramp up for the 1DsIV. Body-wise though, about the only thing the 1Ds & 5D have in common is the mirror & maybe a few viewfinder bits; probably not showstoppers from a production point of view...


----------



## CameraAddict (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

Regarding the 70-300mm, Costco, Amazon, the major camer retailers all seem to have plenty of them. Even our smaller local camera shops have them in stock. I wonder if the backorder situation is for a small-time outfit that Canon isn't as happy with (because they aren't selling enough stock to make them a priority)? 

It is a more than 6 year old lens, so I suppose it's due for an upgrade, although they don't seem to be in the process of upgrading the 100-400mm, and it's more than 10 years old! (People who think the 70-300mm is newer lens, are probably thinking of the poorly-received *DO* version of it that came out in 2008.)

(I have the 70-300mm and like it, but I would be sad if they brought out a new, "better" one, because I've only owned it for 8 months.)


----------



## that1guy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

I love 35mm lenses on FF cameras. If I had to chose one lens to live with forever on a FF, that would probably be it. I'll be really interested in this lens. Hopefully they can control CA and fringing well on it so that it is useful wide open for those of us who shoot stock.


----------



## PaulRivers (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



J said:


> PaulRivers said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how my s90 fits in my jeans pocket with the lens with the same specs, and costs $400 for the entire camera...
> ...



And a lens 6 times as long would be...6 inches or so? Didn't you claim the lens would be 12 feet long?

You said "12" long, 5" in diameter, weigh 9 pounds, and cost $5,000", and as long as I'm reading that right (as 12 feet and 5 feet), it seems waaay exaggerated.


----------



## PaulRivers (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



unfocused said:


> > Ok, ok, what I meant was "a *wide angle* prime lens with image stabilization".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well for anything alive I've tried really hard to go below 1/60, and it doesn't work very well. If the subject moves the slightest bit it's blurry. So I'd say the line is at 1/60.

I know what you mean, but a tripod just isn't a very good solution most of the time. My shooting is usually mixed between live and static subjects, and I don't have the time or space to carry a tripod around with me in addition to the camera.

I know what you mean - it's not AS important on a prime as it is on a zoom. But it would still be useful, and as I mentioned I'm a little shocked it's not even offered, when it comes standard on point and shoots. You know what I mean? It's like finding out you can't get a nav system on a Lexus, even though you can get it on economy cars. It's just weird.


----------



## JLN (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

While I guess a 35 1.8 in EF-S mount is probably more deserving, I'd be very keen if it was in EF mount.

The 34 1.4L is very lustworthy but just oh so expensive


----------



## unfocused (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*



PaulRivers said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > > Ok, ok, what I meant was "a *wide angle* prime lens with image stabilization".
> ...


No disagreement from me. Although on a wide angle, if I had to choose between a fast lens and IS, I'd pick a fast lens. 
That said, there have certainly been lots of times I've twisted myself into bizarre shapes trying to brace a wide angle to catch that "one last shot" as the sun goes down. I figure eventually all the lenses will have IS, whether it's useful or not. We all expect it now.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: EF 35 f/1.8 & Tales of Backorders [CR2]*

Well, if we get to choose, I'd choose a fast lens with IS  I totally agree on wanting a fast lens as it can help you catch action (which IS isn't helpful with), but what if I want to take that lovely wideangle prime hiking with me to get some nice landscape shots? The fast lens does me no good when I need to stop down and shoot at f8. Even on a wideangle, IS would be useful at a slow shutter speed...even if it was less necessary.

For me, the more options, the better . That is why when I was shopping for my 70-200, I decided to save up so I could get the 2.8 IS...sometimes the 2.8 is the most useful, sometimes the IS is, and sometimes it's both.


----------

